# Color grading



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

All I have been able to find is this: http://www.ohiohomestead.com/images/honey_colors.jpg 
Does anyone know if these are the color classes in honey shows?


[This message has been edited by Jim A Ohio (edited May 31, 2004).]


----------



## handyb (Feb 26, 2004)

the state fair here uses 3, light ,medium,and dark.you have to have 3 one lb glass jars of honey to enter 1 class.they judge on clarity,taste,apearance ect.


----------



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Our county fair has classes for white, light amber, amber, and dark amber so I guess maybe it depends on the host of the show.


----------

